
The Best Pieces of Advice for Entrepreneurs in 2013 - ca98am79
http://firstround.com/article/30-Best-Pieces?utm_source=Firstround.com+Library&utm_campaign=65a8e22905-The_Right_Way_to_Grant_Equity_to_Your_Employees
======
shuaib
>> 15 - Avoid assholes, heroes and zealots

Isn't everybody a bit of these at some points in time?

------
ocfx
I'm pretty sure asking for references from provided references and contacting
them without getting permission from the applicant is illegal. Also most
people would feel there was a serious invasion of privacy I think.

~~~
mathattack
Certainly it can violate any kind of implied discreteness in the search. I
would think that you'd need permission, but then it might not work as well.
The best you could say is, "I think we both know X, can I ask her about you?"

